# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1989 (28 Μαϊου, Novotel)

## Polyneikos

Το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ για το 1989 εγινε στις 28 Μαϊου στο Νovotel.
Πολλοι γνωστοί αθλητές συμμετείχαν , όπως ο Σωκράτης Κρυστάλης, Γιαννης Μαρονικολάκης, Σακης Τσιλιγκούδης, Λιτσα Αβράμη, Ντίνα Μεργιανου, Παναγιώτης Τσιβιλής , Δημήτρης Ζώης, Βασίλης Γρίβας και Ακης Κοσυφίδης στους Τζούνιορς και θα πρέπει να αναφέρω και την συμμετοχή του Χρήστου 1961 (Τριανταφύλλου) στην κατηγορία των -85!

*Γενικος Νικητής ο Σωκράτης Κρυστάλης

*

----------


## vaggan

ενας ασυνηθιστος αγωνας οσο αφορα την εκβαση των αποτελεσματων αφου ο φιτνεσσας κρυσταλης (-75)σε αψογη φορμα καταφερνει να εκτοπισει θηρια ο πλαγιανος σε καλυτερη κατασταση απο τσιλιγκουδη και ενας γριβας που δεν σου γεμιζει το ματι για την μετεπειτα εξελιξη του..σε χαμηλο πλασαρισμα επισης ο κοσυφιδης που σε δυο χρονια κερδισε το τζουνιορ europe μολις πεμπτος.ωραιο κωστα :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Eνας αγωνας που χωρις να εχει τον αθλητη που θα εκανε την μεγαλη αισθηση ,ειχε ομως πολυ καλο επιπεδο γενικα κ πολυ εντονο συναγωνισμο ,μια κ πολλοι αθλητες ηταν πολυ κοντα μεταξυ τους.
Εγω δεν επιασα καθολου καλη φορμα κ εκανα την χειροτερη μου εμφανιση ,δεν πειραζει ομως πολλοι οι λογοι. :01. Wink: 
Ο Θεοδωρος Κοσυφιδης αν κ τελειως αγραμμωτος σε αυτον τον πρωτο του αγωνα ,τα εμπειρα ματια διεκριναν ενα μεγαλο ταλεντο με πολλες δυνατοτητες.
Ο Σωκρατης Κρυσταλης εκανε την εκπληξη κ κερδισε τον γενικο τιτλο υποσκελιζοντας τον Κρητικο γιγαντα Γιαννη Μαρονικολακη.  Οχι αδικα ομως μια κ ηταν μια μικρογραφια του Lee Labrada με αψογο condition εκεινη την ημερα.

----------


## Muscleboss

Μου φαίνεται η Αβράμη ήταν η πιο γραμμωμένη από όλους τους αθλητές... και η Μεργιανού όμως καλουπάρα...

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές φωτογραφίες , πρωτότυπες, από την κατηγορία -75 οπου νίκησε ο Κρυσταλης .
Πολυ καλοι αθλητές όλοι, αλλα ο Κρυστάλης ειχε όλο το "πακέτο"

----------


## Polyneikos

> Μου φαίνεται η Αβράμη ήταν η πιο γραμμωμένη από όλους τους αθλητές... και η Μεργιανού όμως καλουπάρα...


Η Αβράμη στα "ανεβάσματά" της, φοβερη !

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Νο 19 Κωστας Παντελιδης ,ειχαμε ''παιξει'' στον ιδιο αγωνα στην ιδια κατηγορια την προηγουμενη χρονια. Επειδη μιλαγαμε  τοτε λιγο ,πολυ καλο παιδι  χαμηλων τονων.
Εδω τον υπολογιζω 500% καλυτερο σε μυικοτητα  :02. Shock:  ,απιστευτη προοδος!

----------


## vaggan

> Eνας αγωνας που χωρις να εχει τον αθλητη που θα εκανε την μεγαλη αισθηση ,ειχε ομως πολυ καλο επιπεδο γενικα κ πολυ εντονο συναγωνισμο ,μια κ πολλοι αθλητες ηταν πολυ κοντα μεταξυ τους.
> Εγω δεν επιασα καθολου καλη φορμα κ εκανα την χειροτερη μου εμφανιση ,δεν πειραζει ομως πολλοι οι λογοι.
> Ο Θεοδωρος Κοσυφιδης αν κ τελειως αγραμμωτος σε αυτον τον πρωτο του αγωνα ,τα εμπειρα ματια διεκριναν ενα μεγαλο ταλεντο με πολλες δυνατοτητες.
> Ο Σωκρατης Κρυσταλης εκανε την εκπληξη κ κερδισε τον γενικο τιτλο υποσκελιζοντας τον Κρητικο γιγαντα Γιαννη Μαρονικολακη.  Οχι αδικα ομως μια κ ηταν μια μικρογραφια του Lee Labrada με αψογο condition εκεινη την ημερα.


οπως το ειπες χρησταρα μικρογραφια του λαμπραντα πιστευω ισως ο μεγαλυτερος ελληνας αθλητης χαμηλων κατηγοριων βαρους οταν επιανε φορμα τον φοβουνταν και τα θηρια :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> οπως το ειπες χρησταρα μικρογραφια του λαμπραντα πιστευω ισως ο μεγαλυτερος ελληνας αθλητης χαμηλων κατηγοριων βαρους οταν επιανε φορμα τον φοβουνταν και τα θηρια


Βαγγελη  επαιζε βεβαια κ καποιο ρολο το μουστακι! :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

ολα παιζουν το ρολο τους :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το δευτερο μέρος του αφιερώματος του αγώνα, όπως ανέβηκε στο *τεύχος 91 του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ*
Αρθρογραφεί ο Σπύρος Μαραγκάκης

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Το πρώτο μέρος του αφιερώματος είναι από το περιοδικό ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ τεύχος Νο 90 – Ιούλιος 1989 που έχει ανέβει στο blog.athlitis.gr

----------

